# GRIZZLY G0463 Mill/Drill



## Jeff02 (Feb 7, 2009)

Any comments on this Good or Bad?
Will use for Stuart Engines and small IC engines Little Angel / Hoglet

https://www.grizzly.com/products/Mill-Drill/G0463


Thanks for your Help!
Jeff


----------



## ksouers (Feb 7, 2009)

Jeff,
That's commonly referred to as an X3 mill. There are several members here that have them, and the SX3 variant.
Haven't heard anything bad about them. You might want to do a search, there are several threads about dealing with any issues and mods. The members that have them seem to be quite please with them. Much sturdier than an X2, and better fit and finish.

Here are some threads I picked up.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3960.0
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1851.0
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3892.0
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3221.0

Kevin


----------



## Jeff02 (Feb 7, 2009)

It good to have a Forum with such knowledgeable guys just a few strokes away.
Thanks again for your Help, its very much appreciated!


----------



## ksouers (Feb 7, 2009)

You're welcome.
If you have any questions, just ask. I'm sure someone with first hand experience will be glad to help.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 7, 2009)

Jeff,
I've owned the X3 for over a year. I use it a lot. Ask away if you have anything specific.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## BillH (Feb 8, 2009)

I also own one and it'll do.


----------

